# Smoked Lime Chicken Fajitas



## okie smoke (Mar 7, 2016)

This weekend I smoked 5 lbs of chicken leg quarters in my MES 30. Rubbed them with a granulated honey, crushed-pepper, Walmart fajita seasoning, onion, garlic, salt and black pepper concoction and smoked 'em in hickory, for an hour, at 275 (according to the MES 30's brain).

IT was 160.

We brought them in  and rested them for about 15 minutes then I trimmed all the thighs into fajita strips and finished them up in a skillet in olive oil, and the juice from a couple limes.

I never realized this but lime and smoke on chicken is getting pretty close to heaven.  Sorry, no pics.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2016)

Too bad there are no pics, they sound really good!

Al


----------

